# Did anyone get a pic of



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

The banner that Brady made for the GTG?  I would love to have a copy.  Thanks.


----------



## knine (Jun 19, 2007)

hey so there someone else named Brady .


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> hey so there someone else named Brady .



Yep, my oldest daughter (Eye Q)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2007)

What is GTG???


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> What is GTG???



I'm guessing "*G*et *T*o*G*ether"


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> What is GTG???



He was perdy drunk.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1f6jdz9y]What is GTG???



He was perdy drunk.[/quote:1f6jdz9y]

I was drunk, but I took a pic!


----------



## knine (Jun 20, 2007)

well a female Brady thats new also . well i bet ya figured out that my name is Brady also . [smilie=imslow.gif] .


GTG also means Good to Go .


----------

